# How do I contact Uber and get accurate official info?!?!



## MVC (Nov 23, 2014)

I passed the background check, and received a driver ID. The uber site partner login link only takes me to a link-less support-less page talking about my option to finance a vehicle through Uber now once I sign in(I was interested and during sign-up I expressed this interest). I am currently shopping for a vehicle to drive as uber partner but have received no information from them detailing requirements or ANYTHING substantial. What if I obtain a car through another route??? I need a contact from Uber to correspond with. Can anyone give me an email or link or phone number that's legit?!?! Do y'all have an uber regional manager or uber employee you communicate with?! Please help. I have been running around cyberspace trying to understand what's factual regarding uber. I'm in the Dallas tx area but will talk with anyone from uber who can answer my questions or direct me to a Dallas contact. Thanks y'all!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

MVC said:


> I passed the background check, and received a driver ID. The uber site partner login link only takes me to a link-less support-less page talking about my option to finance a vehicle through Uber now once I sign in(I was interested and during sign-up I expressed this interest). I am currently shopping for a vehicle to drive as uber partner but have received no information from them detailing requirements or ANYTHING substantial. What if I obtain a car through another route??? I need a contact from Uber to correspond with. Can anyone give me an email or link or phone number that's legit?!?! Do y'all have an uber regional manager or uber employee you communicate with?! Please help. I have been running around cyberspace trying to understand what's factual regarding uber. I'm in the Dallas tx area but will talk with anyone from uber who can answer my questions or direct me to a Dallas contact. Thanks y'all!


...oh where to start. I am recently retired from Uber driving, but I am sure there will be plenty of folks who will be chiming in directly. My advise is....DON"T.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...oh where to start. I am recently retired from Uber driving, but I am sure there will be plenty of folks who will be chiming in directly. My advise is....DON"T.


email Uber partners in Dallas


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

You expect to talk with Uber? As if you are equals? HAHAHAHA. You are but a peasant. And Uber? The Queen of England. You will NEVER get what you seek.


----------



## demarcus wilborn (Nov 24, 2014)

I have passed my background check and my license is legit. Im from Chicago Illinois. Im looking to finance a car through Uber x. What steps should I take next


----------



## demarcus wilborn (Nov 24, 2014)

Xxx


----------



## demarcus wilborn (Nov 24, 2014)

Im from Chicago Illinois. I have a valid drivers license now the only thing is I need a car. I been tryna lease a car through Uber X. Can anybody help me with the next steps that I need to tske


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would advise not to lease the Uber car.

Take on a 5yr lease without any idea if you like the work or can even do it without being deactivated.

Just not a good idea in my book.

Uber seem to be run by and therefore act like first jobbers/teenagers.

Change their mind all the time and tend to act in their own interests first and foremost.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> You expect to talk with Uber? As if you are equals? HAHAHAHA. You are but a peasant. And Uber? The Queen of England. You will NEVER get what you seek.


LOL


----------

